# Boy Scouts shirt



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

Looking for a used Boy Scout shirt for my son. PM me if you have one for sale.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

size desired would help. And also make sure you check out eBay. Its where Ive gotten my sons current 2 shirts.


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

You are absolutely right, it was an oversight to not mention shirt size needed. I think he would need an adult small. Class A.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

sorry cant help you. the only adult small that my son has used belonged to the troop and that only lasted him 3 mths. The next one I got was an adult large due to sons large shoulders.


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I have since purchased a shirt on e-bay,


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Just found your post. Check Salvation Army and Church sales. For his next one.

Ken
Troop 84 Scoutmaster


----------

